# Which is better?



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Attaching cable along the mast using standoffs?

Or running the cable through the middle of the mast?

Does running it through the middle effect reception?

Thanks a bunch for your input...

Mark


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you are talking about coaxial cable, like RG-6, I usually just tape it securely to the mast. It's shielded so the inner conductor doesnt know the mast is there.

As for running it down the center of the mast, it might chafe at the entry point due to no support for the length of the mast.


----------



## donebu (Sep 24, 2011)

I used zip ties or cable ties to attach my RG6 to the mast and tower but the cable ties deteriorated and the cable came loose. I used UV resistant cable ties to replace them as high as I could reach, but is there something better to use to attach RG6 coax cable?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

copper or aluminum pieces of wire


----------



## Junkbarman (Apr 22, 2010)

P Smith said:


> copper or aluminum pieces of wire


should be careful doing this, as you don't want to damage the cable or "dent it"..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

now you can find flat plastic with a wire inside, like we're getting the 'ties' in boxes with gadgets


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I usually wrap one or two turns of black electrical tape around the mast, then lay the coax against that, and make about two or three more turns of the tape. This pads the cable a little bit, and allows me to then use a black (UV-resistant) cable tie over the whole thing. The outer layers of tape keep the cable-tie from putting too much pressure at one spot on the cable, which would deform it and cause a reflection in the signal.


----------



## ionamartin123 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cable or copperwire is better.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree.. using quad-shielded RG-6, simply tie-wrap (using ones designed for exterior use) the coax along the exterior of the mast is best. Running the coax down the inside of the mast may lead to damage of the coax over time,


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The only problem I see with twist ties or zip ties is their small contact area with the cable, in order to secure the cable you might over tighten them and crimp the coax, causing a series of places along the cable that have resistance chokes and really hurt your signal.

My preference is black electrical tape, a couple of wraps around the pole then a couple of wraps around the pole with the coax.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I've seen plastic [black] half-tubes, these leftovers after installing door cases. Should works as guards against deforming the coax cable by zip ties.


----------

